# [Paint Shop Pro 8]Layouts erstellen hilfe



## Lovely Girlie (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr lieben!
Also ich wies wie man Layouts in PSP 8 erstellen kann aber jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen dazu:
-unter was muss ich das Layout abspeichern dass man es dann mit den Links und so beschriften kann?(Nich die Schrift auf dem Bild sondern die,die man hinterher markieren kann!)

-Wie muss ich dass machen also dass beschriften?Und das verlinken ins Anzeigefeld?Muss ich dazu das Coden können?

Bitte antwortet schnell Leute ich bin jetz auf euch angewiesen   

Bye


----------



## schutzgeist (2. Mai 2005)

Ich würde dir empfehlen dich erst einmal etwas mit HTML zu befassen, bevor du ans Seitenbauen gehst  
Self HTML


----------

